# How accurate can a slingshot be at 10 meters



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I know people can light a match .
But my question is if you put a slingshot in a shooting machine . Take out any human error .
And take 5 shots how big of a group will you get?
Basically I want to no the potential accuracy of a slingshot .
Anyone know or video this experiment .
For example some airgums can group 5 shots as little as .25 inch group at 10 meters .
https://www.google.com/search?q=10+meter+airgun+group&safe=off&prmd=sivn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwig4dPj_4rTAhWp54MKHQoPAeEQ_AUICCgC&biw=360&bih=512


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Interesting hypothetical.

I'd say the slingshot would be slightly less accurate both in a machine and aimed by a person. The slingshot simply has a less exacting propulsion mechanism and aiming potential.

But... I've seldom seen shooters who are as accurate at short ranges as some of the slingshot shooters I've seen. But I'm probably paying more attention to slingshot shooters these days.

I mean, obviously, half of a gun's whole purpose is to aim a projectile "scientifically."

In short we are talking about something much more mechanical and exacting in a gun. It would have to be more consistently accurate all other things being equal.

Any reason for asking?

Edit: Even I get "Robin Hoods" ocasionally and I'm not a tenth of the shot some of the guys around here are. So again I'm not sure. I think it would be pretty difficult to design a mechanism for auto loading and firing a slingshot exactly the same way every time.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

A gun (or airgun) relies on its own mechanics for accuracy, for the most part (as long as it is held still with the sight on target) but a slingshot relies on outside mechanics for accuracy...And much of that is the draw, form, release, and more importantly, the shooters instincts - even when using the aiming method...
My point is, if you are putting 3/8" steel through 1/2" hole 20-30 times consecutively, then I'd give credit to the shooter and not the frame. And I believe the slingshot was designed with that in mind...

Just my two cents

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

inconvenience said:


> Interesting hypothetical.
> I'd say the slingshot would be slightly less accurate both in a machine and aimed by a person. The slingshot simply has a less exacting propulsion mechanism and aiming potential.
> But... I've seldom seen shooters who are as accurate at short ranges as some of the slingshot shooters I've seen. But I'm probably paying more attention to slingshot shooters these days.
> I mean, obviously, half of a gun's whole purpose is to aim a projectile "scientifically."
> ...


I ask because I want to know how consistent someone can get with a slingshot if they practice enough . For example is a possible to consistently hit a 1 or .50 inch target 10 out of ten times . Just wondering how much of not being accurate with a slingshot it just human error. It's a question firearms guys like to know .
So why not test out slingshot in that way . Even in archery they test at least compound bows in a,machine to see , So why not slingshots .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Simple way to find out: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Super-Hunting-Catapult-Rifle-slingshot-Trebuchet-Remote-precision-strike-blue-/282386710799?hash=item41bf8f410f:g:yM8AAOSw44BYdkFx


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Simple way to find out: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Super-Hunting-Catapult-Rifle-slingshot-Trebuchet-Remote-precision-strike-blue-/282386710799?hash=item41bf8f410f:g:yM8AAOSw44BYdkFx


That link don't work


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Works for me...

What we need is an Australian... Who's recently bought the mechanism... He's not been around in a while.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

romanljc said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting hypothetical.
> ...


Dude. PFSShooter can hit 3 asprin thrown into the air in a row. I've seen guys like Slingshot Dan make shots I'd have had to be in kneeling position with a rifle to make.

You can absolutely get to astonishing accuraccy with a slingshot.

But, if all you want is accuraccy and don't care about slingshots in particular then guns are always going to be more accurate for the anount of practice involved. That's why crossbows and early guns replaced bows in many armies, even though bows were actually more deadly in the hands of an expert for hundreds more years.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Charles built a shooting machine. Made a video series on YouTube. He did several experiments with it. It was very interesting


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

inconvenience said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


It's just good to know more about the sport you are into the more you know the better slingshot shooter or hunter you can be . In every sport things get tested to see If there is something that can make you better at it .
The search for the perfect design is never ending .


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I think one of the main reasons so many of us are into slingshots is the naked simplicity. It's 90% user. For me it's my meditation. I still have guns and bows but I don't really use em much anymore.

With guns, especially rifles, it's almost like doing math. Do a+b+c and you're gonna get aproximately d.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

There are a lot of shooter that can do what you are asking you will only be able to get that way is by shooting over and over again and by under standing what you did wrong when you miss.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

If you follow the posts, you may come across one in which treefork hit a pin head from 33feet. How much more accurate do you want than that. He also hand held his slingshot not have it attached to other equipment. 
I hope I got that right! I miss Charles, he would have been able to pull that video up very quickly. 
Hope he is recovering well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I think the most important thing about this thread is that one should shoot slingshots because you like them.

I have my streaks where I shoot halfway decent. But I shoot slingshots because I like slingshots, not because of how they compare to something else.

I am in no way critisizing anyone.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

It is purely ,scientific question arrows and bullets use a spin and feathers to help them be more accurate slingshot don't .
Just wondering what effects if any that has at relatively short distances like 10meters .


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

romanljc said:


> It is purely ,scientific question arrows and bullets use a spin and feathers to help them be more accurate slingshot don't .
> Just wondering what effects if any that has at relatively short distances like 10meters .


Right on. I really get into the science behind it.

At 10-15m it doesn't seem to matter much with heavy ammo. I've hit a tablespoon at 10m 19/20 times and I'm not that good and have been shooting less than 2 years.

One of the guys here can put bearings into the mouth of a water bottle at 10m until you get tired of watching.

I am looking to try flachettes. I do a lot of silly stuff like putting so much band material on my frame flexes and shooting very large bearings at coconuts etc.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I find it maybe a little insulting that you think all the match lighters and other shooters are simply shooting all day long and when fire finally happens we rush to post it... When in reality, some of the best shots on the planet are right here on this forum and we can and HAVE done the same shots and shooting in public and under some fairly stressful situations as well.

What you should do is come out to the ECST and see what some of us actually shoot like... both in an informal and formal format.

What I mean is.. just because some of us post match lights and other shots for all to see... it's not just about us. Most of the time it's to inspire and show what a slingshot is truly capable of.

For example... here's a video of an uncut, unedited practice session of mine... From a little over 50 feet away you'll notice that I hit the match, about a 1/8" X 1" target, around 1/3 of the time... but closer, where I can see detail, I hit it over 50% of the time...






Now, see how boring it was waiting almost 10 minutes for the payoff? Most of us like to cut straight to the action instead.

Most matches simply do not light when you hit them, even when it's a perfect shot... So we've all found through trial and error that most people don't really like to watch the whole shooting 5 to 15 matches process before the light... so we simply show it when it happens... But I can guarantee it doesn't take all day... nor is it even that difficult, for most of the regular "super" shot posters.

All that being said... of course there are some true "trick" shots as well.... like the shots where you self throw a marble or other small target and hit it from only a few feet away... that type of shot is almost pure timing and not about accuracy... and you will be hard pressed to find video of such trick shot experts where they shoot actual targets from a standard distance with any kind of consistency.

So practice shooting small targets at decent distances... after a while you may become good enough to light matches as well. But don't get locked into doing something like shooting fast and inaccurate for the sheer need of showmanship... because when tournaments, competitions and or gatherings occur... You will know your limitations and be afraid to ever show up at such an event.... and most of us are quite fun to be around!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Bill Hays said:


> I find it maybe a little insulting that you think all the match...


Bill. First of all thanks for taking the time to comment.

I've seen the insinuation that a lot of peoples shooting videos are highly edited elsewhere. But I don't think anyone in this thread said that. And I've personally never seen that said about your videos.

Thanks for all you have done and continue to do for the sport and the people that love it.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey Bill. I get where you are coming from, but don't think you need to get insulted. I do think its actually an interesting question. Its sparking some debate which is intriguing.

So as a control - shooting machine - accuracy?

Then take human - accuracy... Guys are suggesting right off the bat that humans are in fact more accurate. As some one who grew up with instinctive shooting as the norm and now trying to apply a more scientific approach (erm, actually aiming) I have realised some surprising facts - which kind of collaborate this notion.

Also how does distance factor for accuracy... I need to find Charles' youtube post - before he gets banned by the UK Daily Mail.

So anyway I'm finding this discussion very interesting. And yes if we had to watch everyone trying for weeks trying to get to light fires with a slingshot we'd die from boredom.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't think the suggestion that a machine be used to test for absolute accuracy was in any way an attack on anyone.

Saying that machines are more consistent than flesh isn't really controversial.

And I've never even seen it suggested that what Bill or Slingshot Dan etc. do in their videos is not consistent with their actual skill. At least not here.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

romanljc said:


> Been watching a lot of live media and audiences tournaments shooting on the internet .
> No offense to anyone but I have yet to see anyone light a match or cut a card in front of a live audience to be honest.
> The closest I have seen is video of Rufus hitting coins out of the air infront of media And
> I have seen some Asians guys hit 12 mm steel ball in front of a live audience . Don't no the distance because I don't understand Asian or a think it's thi they are speaking
> ...


Been watching a lot of live media and audiences tournaments shooting on the internet .
No offense to anyone but I have yet to see anyone light a match or cut a card in front of a live audience to be honest.
The closest I have seen is video of Rufus hitting coins out of the air infront of media And 
I have seen some Asians guys hit 12 mm steel ball in front of a live audience . 
That does not mean it can't been done. 
It's just that doing it live is different then doing it self filmed when you don't have the pressure on .


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

romanljc said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > Been watching a lot of live media and audiences tournaments shooting on the internet .
> ...


I've mostly seen Chinese guys doing trick shots in front of a live audience.

But Bill and others have trick and target shooting videos with clocks or other editing prevention schemes on screen.

You also have to figure slingshot shooting isn't exactly a sport that draws huge crowds and earns you the supermodel and fleet of sports cars.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

inconvenience said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...


I never mentioned anyone here by name of doing anything shifty. Or excused them of it. 
Btw (don't get offended ) I am just pointing out what can be done if someone wants to with video .

It's just a observation and really that doing something in front of a live cheering group of people makes it stressful more difficult to concentrate on shooting. then when you are in your own yard and nobody is around to distract you . If you know what I'm saying .
Besides the issue of edited video .

That's why Guinness book of world records will only except something in front of officials for there book .
I'm just stating the obvious.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> I find it maybe a little insulting that you think all the match lighters and other shooters are simply shooting all day long and when fire finally happens we rush to post it... When in reality, some of the best shots on the planet are right here on this forum and we can and HAVE done the same shots and shooting in public and under some fairly stressful situations as well.
> 
> What you should do is come out to the ECST and see what some of us actually shoot like... both in an informal and formal format.
> 
> ...


Bill, you don't have to defend anything you do. Everyone knows you are the real deal..and, you have the hardware to prove it...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > I find it maybe a little insulting that you think all the match lighters and other shooters are simply shooting all day long and when fire finally happens we rush to post it... When in reality, some of the best shots on the planet are right here on this forum and we can and HAVE done the same shots and shooting in public and under some fairly stressful situations as well.
> ...


Yes bill is actually one of the main shooters who got me motivated to become a better shot I went from barily being able to hit a coffee can . To now I can hit 2 inch target pretty easily . 
And that is from watching bills videos for the most part because before that I had no idea you could even be that acurate with a slingshot what I said or we said on here had nothing to do with your skills .
Everyone knows you are one of the best you got nothing to prove .


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

romanljc said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > Been watching a lot of live media and audiences tournaments shooting on the internet .
> ...


Sorry about that overreaction, I didn't refresh the page so your original statement, before you edited it, was what I responded to.

Seriously though, you should go to the ECST and see how the top 5 or 10 shooters perform.... You'll see guys shoot better with a slingshot than most people could ever hope to do with a target pistol at the same distance... and probably better than 99% of the population can shoot a rifle with no advanced optics, as well.

As for consistency... most people make the mistake of having a slightly different pouch hold, or moving their anchor point, or holding the stretched bands for differing amounts of time... not to mention anticipation of the shot and recoil, so they tend to compensate prematurely... That's really what sets the accuracy potential apart, the variables.

I've always found that if you can reduce the number of variables it makes it a lot easier to become accurate.

So, knowing that after holding for 5 seconds, there's very little difference in FPS for the next five is a possible key to consistency... Knowing that a straight arm shakes a little less than a bent arm, is another little thing... using a shooting method that allows for natural follow through and no forced flip to compensate for band slap, another thing that could help...

And the list could go on and on and on... But the general idea is to simply reduce the number of variables to an amount you can actually control all at once... then you'll be set to progress.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Je concur Sir William Hays, Master Craftsman, master shooter !


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...


 no problem 
not sure if I can go yet around the same time going on another trip . I will definitely watch video of the event if I can't go


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

The primary reason I know people can be super accurate is I am already hitting 1 & 1/2" targets the majority of the time at 33' and I am a relative newbie.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

inconvenience said:


> The primary reason I know people can be super accurate is I am already hitting 1 & 1/2" targets the majority of the time at 33' and I am a relative newbie.


Yes from what I have seen its definitely less then a inch


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi Guys

I found Charles' video (or at least one of them) with mechanical "setup" to reduce the number of varying factors as much as possible:

https://goo.gl/ctVh1i


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> Most matches simply do not light when you hit them, even when it's a perfect shot... So we've all found through trial and error that most people don't really like to watch the whole shooting 5 to 15 matches process before the light... so we simply show it when it happens... But I can guarantee it doesn't take all day... nor is it even that difficult, for most of the regular "super" shot posters.


Hi Bill

I like the above quoted statement - because it's what happens to me since I try to light a match 

In the meanwhile, I "killed" many boxes of strike anywhere matches while trying to light one. I confirm that even by hitting the match in 50% of the cases from 10m (33 feet) - what I think is quite good and consistence accuracy - it's more than possible that the matches don't light, even with the perfect shot just hitting the match's head. In fact I've not yet succeeded to light one so far, even if I hit the head perfectly many times (btw I use UCO Strike Anywhere Matches). And although it may be funny to watch people failing, it's getting boring after a while .... So, I like the "one-shot-a-hit" videos very much since I know how much effort, try and error might have been preceeding - it's admirable if someone does 20 or more videos shooting until "the one" results (all the admired "perfect" action scenes in cinema movies most probably needed several to many tries).


----------



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)

I get people asking me all the time..
"Is that a accurate frame"

The moral of the story is anythings accurate its whether the shooter can shoot it accuratly. Aslong as the bands are tied on perfectly there is nothing else to really blame but yourself if you miss... 
for example i shoot the ttf ppmg i miss sometimes due to my anchor been pulled to far in i also miss other times due to flicking i have a very bad habit for flicking the only thing i will agree with being more of an accurate frame for me is WEIGHT but that is because i flick and if i didnt do that human error the frame would hit the target, i shoot bronze and brass frames to prevent this human error because the weight stops me from flicking and no recoil.. i believe there is no such thing as a accurate frame there all accurate however some shooters suit a frame more like me i suit heavy metal frames due to flicking, some people focus to much on copying what others says best... dont do that look for what u think is best for you once you find tha you will be laughing any human error can be beaten with the right frame and the right form for u!


----------

